# It's on its way :)



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

*my new packsaddle and saddle pad that is... got the shipping notice in email today!!!* 

Wasn't sure where to post this but ... being a newbie and all this is a really big deal and I am really excited about it 

Soon we'll be able to get to some serious on the trail training... for me and my goats LOL


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope we get to see some pictures!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well the saddle kit arrived safe and sound... I finally had some time to get it finished so here's what it looks like  Great kit Rex !!! Thanks !!! We're gonna try it out this afternoon. 

It has pecan stain on the crossbucks and left the sideboards natural...then clearcoated the whole thing.... got one of the pocketpads to go with it too.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, you did a great job! I really like the Pecan stain. I've seen them stained Oak and Walnut but yours is the first Pecan one I've seen. I guess thats why I like kits so much. You can personalize them which adds a new dimension. Not to mention the sentimental value when you're done finishing it. 

I've always wanted to do one with the old antique colored stain. Red cross bucks and green sideboards or vice versa.

Nice Job!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Being able to personalize it was a big part of why I ordered the kit instead of a finished saddle. I really enjoyed working on it. 

Got a chance for Jack to try it on for size... we just walked down the road to the neighbors since we have a doe that is due to kid today... didn't want to get too far from home. Jack did great and our neighbor was really impressed.  

Anyway, here's a couple pics of Jack with his new packsaddle and "panniers" .. actually they are soft side coolers... but hey... they serve the purpose LOL


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking spiffy!

Soft sided coolers make great lightweight panniers. Not to mention you can keep the pop cold too!


----------

